# Depressed



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Short, I hate when that happens.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

sorry to hear that Short, been there many times and like you say their family. I have been heart broke by the loss of my good and dear buddies often and always swearing I would never get another, but after awhile I noticed the emptiness around the house and get another with no regrets. always nice to get a happy welcome when you walk in the door.

take care and accept my condolences.

Bruce


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It can be very hard on a body for a while to either loose a loved pet or worse to need to put them down for their benefit. I've cried several times over this but it was best for them, just not for me.

Know that they are no longer suffering.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Short. Our pets are like family to us and losing one is very painful. Know that your buddy is in a wonderful place and he will be there when you arrive. Oh what a time you will both have, once again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jeremy, my condolences.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

All of us pet owners know your grief. We have all lost one at one time or another and it never gets any easier either.

My condolences to your family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My condolences as well from N of the border, always a tough decision for sure.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

short, my condolences to you and your family on the loss of a beloved family member

in the past i have had to put down a family we had for 17 years,our black bombay cat COLT

i cried like a catholic school girl with a skuneed knee the day i had to do it,still cant look at a picture of him with out tearing up

our 4 legged friends are more than mear pets,they are our family and its tuf to let them go

sometimes its for the best when we have to

just remember the good times you all had together

and that he is waiting for you in a green field of grass,and the good times you will have once your reunited once again

once again my condolences


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short, go get a puppy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The pain you feel would be much worse if you had let him go on suffering.

Not that it will help your hurt to hear my tale, but I have a 13 yr old Weimaraner (Mocha) who has slowed considerably as of late. She wouldn't get up a few weeks ago, so I took her to the vet. Her spleen, usually the size of my fist was enlarged to the size of my head. The prognosis was that she was in good enough shape to survive the surgery,but the recovery would be slow and could be troublesome for her. She came through ok and is now even 4 weeks later still not quite back to her normal self (she's working on it). It certainly gave both my wife and I a wake up call as to her age and condition. I fear that her time is short, to short for my likes anyway. She has been my constant companion for all but the first 5 weeks of her life.

I hope that your pain will subside quickly, and only the good memories will remain.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I empathize with you and offer only good thoughts of your friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Short said:


> I also have a Weimaraner. She's 3 and her name is Dolly. They are awesome dogs. And no, I am not going to go get a puppy. That's the last thing I need.


Weims are very sensitive to family changes, I've bred, raised, shown, hunted and loved the breed for close to 40 yrs. Anytime there is a change in the family, they always seem to take it hard but always adjust. My Mocha is still getting better and I still have the one in my avatar, he's 6 now. He ain't the right color, but he is full of personality as all Weims seem to be. You've still got about 6 years of puppy left in Dolly. She'll be your friend and help you through this !


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Short. I too have endured the death of too many beloved dogs. And I will endure more. My wife's dog, Bear, turns 10 in Oct. He's a Rottweiler/Akita/Chow cross. Weighs in at 100 pounds and has been maybe the best dog ever. He's showing his age proudly, but odds say he's only with us another year or two. That day will crush my wife, and I will certainly shed more than a few tears. But it's the circle of life and can't be stopped. Fond memories last forever!! 
But like someone else said, I can't imagine not having a dog around. So even after our two current dogs pass, I will endure more passings before I move on.
My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## punisher562 (May 18, 2014)

My condolences. Feel better.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel your pain and offer my condolences. It's a horrible feeling, but at the same time you know they aren't hurting anymore..


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Really sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I know how ya feel, and there's nothin that eases the pain except time. I put my mini dachshund down after being paralyzed for months from a ruptured disc. She couldn't recover physically, but mentally she still wanted to be the dog she was. I just went through this in July, and it took a few weeks to not cry and feel guilty multiple times everyday. She would have been 7 years old next month, so being in the middle of her life, I was devastated when the injury happened. Then it crushed me to hear the cost of thousands of dollars for the surgery she would need to see if it could repair the damage, which only a 60% chance she would walk again. I didn't have the money, so I gave her medicine & rest to see wasn't too late. It was not to be & I couldn't let her go, so I took care of my handicap dog for 4 months & saw it was too hard on all of us. Like Fred said, it was best for the dog to put them down & end any suffering, but it wasn't best for me. I love her & think about her each day, but thankfully with joy & not guilt. Time is the only relief I felt, so grieve for as long as you need to :angel:


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sorry for your losses guys. I know that time is the only healer for the loss of a loved one be it 2 legs or 4.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely :thumbsup:


----------

